# Starlit/Melissa Whitmore



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have no experience but she does do all the necessary steps to produce gorgeous, healthy, dogs! All testing, proves by showing, is member of PCA,AKC Breeder of Merit distinction, doesn't seem to breed a large quantity of dogs. She's also on facebook on The Poodle Breeders Forum group......are those Spoos the pups you are interested in, or will you wait for a mini litter?....they are quite pretty! I think you'd be fine if you went with this breeder JMO


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

She seems very nice and knowledgeable. I almost bought a stpoo puppy from her. We have been talking and she had two left. After much discussion and telling her about myself and household and what I wanted she recommended another puppy from another breeders litter as she felt that would be a better fit into what I was looking for. So to me she seems quite reputable and I would buy from her. I believe she has been breeding for over 20 years, shows, and has health testing.


----------



## New2Poo (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you. I love the way she raises her babies! I didn't see any warning signs. Never hurts to ask. It's a long term investment! I'm looking at the mini litter!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

As I said my breeder was recommended by Melissa, she has 3 puppies still available if your interested PM me and I will give you her info. She has 2 males one white one black, and 1 black female Oh but they are standards


----------



## New2Poo (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you! I have a deposit on a beautiful black female mini from Melissa. I should be getting her in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! Hope to see some pictures soon!


----------



## New2Poo (Feb 15, 2017)

*Raisin*

Brought her home on Friday


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Gorgeous puppy!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She is beautiful. Congratulations. Have fun with her.


----------



## New2Poo (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you Catherine! She is a little spitfire! So confident nothing phases her. She should be an in-size mini. Puppy classes start March 28th. I think she's going to be a handful!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh my gosh, she is gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Boy oh boy, she’s a beauty. Congratulations


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She is a beautiful pup but how about an update on Jax your handsome phantom boy?!!!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations - what a sweet puppy.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

She is beautiful! Enjoy every minute and keep sending us pictures as she grows!


----------

